# Another "Joining the CF" story



## EasyCo

Hello all,

I decided that it might be interesting for others and myself to keep a log of my progress getting into and through the military.

*Forenote*
I applied for LCIS Tech(227), NETech(285) & SigOp(215)
I'm 21, I graduated from cegep in Computer Systems & I work for Environment Canada.
I live in Hull, Quebec -- 10 minute bike ride from downtown Ottawa.   CFRC Ottawa.


*18/10/2004*
I went to the recruiting center to get all necessary information and forms to join the CF.   I discussed a bit with a recruiter that approached me and she tried pretty hard to sell the Navy on to me .   Stating that my skill set would be ideal for the NETech(285) position.   Watched the videos, grabbed the forms and left.


*26/10/2004*
Back at the recruiting center with all my forms filled out along side supporting documents.   Everything is a-ok.   The recruiter informs me that applications are processed at the end of each week.   "Damnit", I think to myself, it's only Tuesday.   I obviously have to get used to hurrying and waiting. I leave.


*02/11/2004*
I get a call from my recruiter wanting to book me for my interview and aptitude test.   She offers to book me two weeks from now, I ask for something sooner so I can get it out of the way (I work f/t at the gov., so I rather just do everything as close together and as soon as possible).   She books me for two days later (04/11/2004).   I thank her and hang up.


*04/11/2004*
I once again arrive at the recruiting center, and am promptly directed into a waiting room.   Waiting along side me was another guy who's joining the armoured core and has already done his interview and aptitude test; he gloats that the aptitude test is easy...   A woman then comes and greets me and directs me into another room where I'll be taking my aptitude test.   She explains a few things and lets me get on with the test.   The test has 3 parts, verbal, spatial and mathematical.   I remember almost every question on the test, but I'm forbidden to discuss it with anybody who hasn't already taken the test.   Suffice to say, I found it to be pretty easy as well.   The test lasted 1hr.   Once I was finished, my interviewer entered the room and handed me a list of illicit substances to go over and check off what I've done in my life.   I check off alcohol and marijuana and specify how much I've used each one.   He then gives me a small friendly speech on how the Canadian Forces have a 0-tolerance policy for drugs.   I nod my head and agree.   He exits the room and the lady who first saw me about the test comes back in the room with a piece of paper in her hand and says: "Congratulations, you scored high enough for any trade that you'd like".   "Sweet", I think to myself.   I'm then escorted to the office of my interviewer (the man who gave me the drug sheet), where we start the interview.   We talk for about 45 minutes then he finally says that I'm a perfect candidate for my career choices and that he rarely gets to interview anybody with my skill set (Ok, so that inflated my head a bit   >).   He also says that I'm semi-qualified and that it shouldn't be long before I get picked up given that I pass my medical AND that I'll probably get a 10 000$ signup bonus... SCORE!   I ask him about the selection committee to which he informs me that the next committee would be in January and it shouldn't be too long before assigned (I hope he's right).   We book my medical for 08/11/2004. I thank him and leave.


*08/11/2004*
Medical time!   I arrive at the CFRC and the medic there hands me a a container to urinate in and asks me to fill out a medical history form first.   As I'm filling it out another guy arrives and starts to fill his out as well.   I ask him what he's aiming for, he says: "Armoured core".   Again?? Everybody I meet is wanting to join the armoured core!   Anyways, I finish the last few parts in the form, fill up the pee cup and give it to the medic.   She conducts a test, and stamps NEGATIVE in three seperate areas of my medical chart (I guess I'm drug/steroid free, whatever it is they check for).   I'm then lead into a private room where another medic makes me walk on my tippy-toes, my heels, checks my breathing and all that jazz.   Then they stuff me in the little sound proof box to test my hearing.   Last but not least, they test my eyes... My prescription is -3 in my right and -3.25 in my left, so without my glasses or contacts I couldn't make out the big E clearly.   She said it was no problem because my trades only required the lowest level of vision and that I could see 20/20 with correct vision so there was no problem.   She did however ask me to get a form filled out by my optometrist to make sure my prescription is indeed -3/-3.25.   So, I have an appointement on 11/11/2004 to get my eyes checked by my optometrist so I can then complete my file and get it shipped off to Borden (It shoud be complete by 12/11/2004).   Next step: Physical Testing.


*09/11/2004*
Just got a call at work from the CFRC booking my Physical Test on 16/11/2004. Sweet. Last step then it's waiting   :-\


*16/11/2004*
Alright! Done and passed my physical testing.   I made my way there, waited in the lobby for a half hour with another guy who's joining the Military Police(Well, trying that is).   So this nice lady comes and greets us and leads us to the gym.   She takes my heart rate and blood pressure.   I don't remember my blood pressure(Something like D: 154 S:86) but I'm really not sure.   My heart rate was a whopping 90!! That's HUGE, it must be because I'm nervous because usually my heart rate is between 68 and 74bpm.   She tells me not to worry and that's it's natural to be nervous.
I do lvl1 and lvl2 of the step test and am sporadically laughing because the step test music is hilariously old and cheesy.   My VO2 max is 48.3 which is above the required VO2 max of 39 I believe.   Then came the grip test, I got 57kg with my right hand and 51kg with my left.   I then do 30 pushups and 38 sit-ups.   Sweet, everything is good, she tells me I passed everything and that all I have left to do is bring the form to my recruiter and I was all set.   I bring my file to my file manager(Cpl Gelinas) but she's sick so I leave it with another staff member(I'll call tomorrow to make sure she got it).   All in all everything went pretty smoothly and I can't wait to get an official word telling me I've been selected and that I should get ready to ship   


*08/12/2004*
I was just thinking about the CF when my phone rings.  It's my file manager telling me that everything is good, and that I've been merit listed.  She also said that she wouldn't be surprised if I get an offer as early as late-December or early January.  Cool!  On another note, I passed a test and went through and interview for a better job then I have now resulting in a $10K raise... Looks good.


More to come [...]


----------



## winchable

Well you're time frame looks really good so far, Congrats and keep at it.


----------



## greener

Awesome, that's exactly how I started off, make sure you do your PT test ASAP, they don't start your background check/pre screening/security clearance stuff before that's done. If you're lucky you'll be merit listed for the Jan board.. we might see each other in basic as I'm applying for ATIS Tech.


----------



## EasyCo

Thanks! I find it odd that I was interviewed and got my aptitude test before anything when most people get interviewed last.


----------



## Gouki

Wow.. this is probably the best/most successful story I've heard of enrollment in the CF.. What else is there to say except, very well done?


----------



## MdB

Hey, that's my case. Aptitude and physical tests are completed, my file too with all papers needed. Damn, they called me on oct. 26 to schedule an interview on nov. 24th!! Now, I really don't understand what's going on and how they prepare their schedule.

Were you in CFRC Montreal?? I'm applying for DEO Inf. officer DEO program. I think I'll be late for any board sitting end of this year if there's any still to sit.


----------



## EasyCo

Thank Gouki. I modded my top post and added more info in the forenote.


----------



## BDTyre

greener said:
			
		

> Awesome, that's exactly how I started off, make sure you do your PT test ASAP, they don't start your background check/pre screening/security clearance stuff before that's done.



Are you sure?  When I did my first interview last October, my recruiter told me that all I had to do was my fitness test, and just to book it for whenever I was ready.  He told me that typically after the interview and medical, the file is sent out to Borden regardless of whether the PT test is done or not.


----------



## greener

Not in my case, I was *told* that, but that's not what happened. The explanation was they didn't want to send my file without the PT test completed in case I failed the PT test so as not to "put stress on the system". I should mention I failed my first PT test, passed the second one, so they may have seen me as a liability.


----------



## BDTyre

I also failed my first PT, but I can tell you for certain they had already sent my file out, because when my recruiter phoned back, he mentioned that my file had already been sent off, so I could reschedule my PT for whenever I felt ready.

I guess different recruiters have different methods.


----------



## EasyCo

How do you fail your PT?  Did you have a hardtime running a 5k steady?  What is it that made you fail?


----------



## greener

No problems on the step test, no problems with the sit ups .. no problems with the grip test. .. the push ups .. the damn push ups. I'm much better at them now. Be sure you do them as specified in the documentation that came with your application and you'll be good.


----------



## EasyCo

How many pushups were you able to do when you failed?
I can do about 35 at the moment.


----------



## BDTyre

The only reason I failed my PT was because of the grip test.  Everything else I passed.


----------



## GreenPaint

hey, Good stuff, keep working, hopefully its a quick process, myself its been a year and a half, but now Im sworn in last week, and basic starts next tuesday, Im glad and ready, going infantry, reg force RCR.   :warstory:


----------



## winchable

> The only reason I failed my PT was because of the grip test.  Everything else I passed.



I did too when I entered, quite embarassing given my background of athletics.
The guy doing the testing (A nubody's employee, don't get me started) didn't read the grip tester properly.

I went into do my second PT at Stadacona and they were amazed I had failed on the grip test because I had a much higher score the second time, didn't do a thing to improve my grip during the wait either and my combined score was substantially higher the second time around.
Has anyone else ever had a similar issue? I've always wondered if CFRC Halifax still runs their PT test through the Nubody's in Scotia Square after that happened to me.


----------



## greener

I did 14 on the first PT test, 20 on the second, I'm up to 25 now.


----------



## EasyCo

How is the grip test performed?


----------



## greener

They use an "instrument" (grip-o-meter for the rest of the post) that you hold in your hand, it has a needle that shows a unit of force.. the harder you squeeze, the higher the needle goes.. the needle stays at your maximum squeeze.. like a speedometer that doesn't go back to zero but stays at your max speed. You start with the "grip-o-meter" in your hand, arm stretched out at 90 degrees to your body. Then you squeeze and lower your arm to your side without touching your hand or the instrument to your sides. Repeat with the other hand. Add the readings on the "grip-o-meter". Done.


----------



## EasyCo

Is it really possible to fail the grip test if it's not "A nubody's employee" monitoring you?


----------



## Goober

You get 2 tries with each hand to do the grip test, they take the highest score with each hand. After you do the grip test, take a look at the grip-o-meter thing yourself to see your score, and say it out loud to the tester if you think they may read the device wrong. Although its just like a scale you stand on at home, rated in both lbs and kgs. (the one in Sydney anyway)


----------



## Bob the builder

I have a question. what do you have to get on the grip test to pass?

Im scared cause I have weak little wrists lol


----------



## greener

This should help http://army.ca/forums/threads/16007.0.html


----------



## Bob the builder

Good now I know what to ask him to put down when I handed him a 20.

Worst part is , if I could have just stayed in shape from doing BMQ this summer, it would have made this test a piece of cake, seeing as how i did 60 push ups, 55 sit-ups and ran 2.4k  in 9:50 lol.

god, I fell out of shape so damn fast in 2 months


----------



## EasyCo

75kg, that's 165lbs.  I have no clue how much I can do on that grip test, it would be nice to have an idea first.

*I've also updated my main post with my next step in the process.*


----------



## spenco

Bob the builder said:
			
		

> I have a question. what do you have to get on the grip test to pass?
> 
> Im scared cause I have weak little wrists lol



Bob, you messed up your story somewhere along the line...here you are saying that you are worried about the physical but in this post:  

http://army.ca/forums/threads/22335/post-119601.html#msg119601

you say you have already been sworn in, so whats the deal?


----------



## Bob the builder

Im switching to the reg force, and I have to redo all the tests, plus a military background check.


----------



## spenco

Ah ok thank you for clarifying that, it just seemed a little off.


----------



## EasyCo

I went to a special gym yesterday to get an idea of what I'm capable of as far as the grip test goes.
I can do 120lbs in my right and 110lbs in my left.  At the time I was thinking that it was 165lbs per hand, but that's just crazy.  Can somebody please confirm that it's the sum of both hands that must equal or exceed 75kg/165lbs??


----------



## BDTyre

Yes, the sum of both hands needs to be 75kg, or 37.5kg each hand.


----------



## annemarielyman

It is for both hands..Here is a link to the the Physical Fitness Application Guide for Applicants to the Canadian Armed Force..very helpful.



http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/fitness_eval_e.aspx


----------



## EasyCo

Thanks Anne,

I've added another update, I completed my Physical test. Sweet.  :warstory:


----------



## greener

very sweet!


----------



## EasyCo

I know I know, I'm pretty glad everything went smoothly.  The next board is in early Jan, so I'll have to wait patiently until then


----------



## e_pelletier

call your CFRC at least once a month to see if you Had a offer, cause last June they told me that the selection comity. regrouped in sept and Jan , but i called once a month anyway and the story's changed each time. from what i know theres a comity every month until Jan..


----------



## EasyCo

What are your sources?


----------



## Bograt

Easy Co,



			
				e_pelletier said:
			
		

> call your CFRC


----------



## e_pelletier

call you CFRC and ask them , you'll see the information varies from one call to another. i was very surprised about it to when they told me that all these comity's were gathering up until the new year


----------



## EasyCo

Bograt and e_pelletier: I asked what your sources were about them meeting up every month.  Then I reread and understood what you were saying(I was still sleeping).  No need to call my CFRC, I spoke to them yesterday and they said January.


----------



## greener

Got the call, offered my second choice, COMM RSCH.


----------



## EasyCo

You got the call today? You lucky dog!
When is basic for you?


----------



## Goober

I got the call today too, was offered my 3rd choice Artillery (Field). Swearing in is Jan 11th, and basic is Jan 25th.


----------



## EasyCo

You lucky guys!  I wish I'd get a call, but I know it wont happen until Jan probably.


----------



## greener

I haven't accepted yet, since it's my second choice, I'm looking into my options. I'll most likely accept.


----------



## e_pelletier

Goober said:
			
		

> I got the call today too, was offered my 3rd choice Artillery (Field). Swearing in is Jan 11th, and basic is Jan 25th.


thats weird. i thought that basic always started on monday's


----------



## EasyCo

Updated once again!


----------



## 104thNBR

My process went very fast also.  Am looking to join reseves,as I know have a very good job but am looking for a challenge.  Went in to local Armoury talked to there recruiter got the paper work, after I had it filled out and dropped it off at the recruiting office I had a call with in a week to come in for apt test. did test on a Thursday afternoon, before I left was asked to come back the next Tuesday for Med, PT and interview. Failed PT first time ( was not doing pushups in the correct manner. It was like 5, 5, 5, 6, 7, 7, 7, 7, 7, ---12, 12, 12, 12, :rage: :'( :rage Then they found blood in the cup, great now have to see family doc, that only took a month to get an appointment.  Had him conduct a test and clean as a whistle.  redid the PT passed it this time, good form on the pushups  ;D.  Now its just the waiting game to get the call.  If it wasn't for the Family Doc taking a month to see me the whole process would have only taken about 3 weeks.
One thing that was funny though was there was quite a few of us there that morning for med and pt and interview, 6 to be exact. But there was one guy in the lobby that I was talking too it took him a month before they called him back for an interview.


----------



## EasyCo

Hah, when they called me yesterday they thought I was joining the reserves when it's clearly stated on every bloody form that I'm applying as a regular.


----------



## Meridian

Its easy to make a mistake when you see so many forms....  remember that on your Recruit course 

And I always wonder why people complain about being forced to get things "checked out by the family doc"....  Id much rather that any medical problem be resolved over me losing/getting into the forces on a rushed test.... (not saying it was rushed, just in general).

Btw, keep up the pushups.. the minimum really is ridiculous.


----------



## Goober

EasyCo said:
			
		

> Hah, when they called me yesterday they thought I was joining the reserves when it's clearly stated on every bloody form that I'm applying as a regular.



Is it going to slow you down any?


----------



## EasyCo

Nope, she said that it she changed the mistake and it wouldn't affect the process since I just got merit listed.


----------



## bossi

greener said:
			
		

> Got the call, offered my second choice, COMM RSCH.



Wow - that's interesting - never heard of anybody actually getting selected for that (!)
In my simple mind, it's a "growth industry" these days ...
Good luck, whatever you decide!


----------



## greener

I have since accepted (duh, I'd be stupid not to). I'm really excited, can't wait to start. Thanks.

So as it doesn't seem that I'm hijacking EasyCo's thread .. your time will come soon


----------



## EasyCo

By all means, post all you want in this thread.  I just keep updating the main post anyways


----------



## Goober

EasyCo said:
			
		

> Nope, she said that it she changed the mistake and it wouldn't affect the process since I just got merit listed.



Nice! Congrats.

I got the call about 3 weeks after I was merit listed. Do you know when the next board sits? The last one was Nov 5th, and they sit every 6 weeks, but I don't know how Christmas will affect them.


----------



## EasyCo

Kincanucks posted that they last sat on Dec. 6th(http://army.ca/forums/threads/22167.30.html) which sucks since I got merit listed RIGHT after.  So I'm sort of in the dark now, I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Goober

Ahh so they probably wont sit again until after Christmas. By my figurin' I thought they might sit this week, but I guess they moved it up to the 6th.

Well, the wait is worth it tho, thats for sure


----------



## EasyCo

According to Kincanucks, the board sits next on January 14th.


----------

